# Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??



## HarryE (5. Oktober 2006)

Möchte gerne einmal am Rhein angeln.
Möglichst kurze Anfahrt aus Wuppertal.
Wer kann mir eine Stelle empfehlen an der man fängt?
Eventuell Nachtangeln.
Rhein bei Neuss?
GRUSS HARRY


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (5. Oktober 2006)

*Welche Zielfische?*

Aal, Zander? Ggfs. linksrheinisch gegenüber von D-Benrath. Mit der Fähre rüber und probieren. In letzter Zeit aber eher ruhig. 
Der dicke Fluss hat im Moment auch ziemlich viel Wasser und starke Strömung. :v 
Vorletztes Wochenende ein Barsch in Benrath und einen fetten Nachläufer. Vermute Zander. ;+ 
War aber auch nur zwei Stunden am Wasser.

Grüße
Q.


----------



## melis (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

Wie bei allen Abschnitten am Rhein sollte man auf den Wind achten. Nicht immer ist die Seite auf der man sich befindet die günstiegere zum Fische fangen. Jetzt bei Hochwasser müssen sich die Fische ein paar Tage dran gewöhnen bis es wieder gut beisst.


----------



## MelaS72 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

wo man was fängt? Guuuuutes Posting 
Wenn ich das immer wüsste.
Nein, mal Spass beiseite. Wir sind meistens am Rhein in und um Leverkusen. Heute ist die Stelle fängig, morgen kann das schon wieder anders aussehen. Wobei das Wetter und der Pegel natürlich auch eine wesentliche Rolle bei spielt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

Ich empfehle die Buhnen bei Geisenheim, die sind immer für einen Räuber gut, aber achte allgemein darauf dass keine Krabben da sind, die Viecher lassen garantiert jeden Ansitz zur Qual werden und an stellen an denen noch vor einem Monat keine einzige war kann es jetzt schon wimmeln und umgekehrt. Also wenn häufig Schnur genommen wird und beim Anhieb nichts dran ist & der Köder zerfetzt wurde.. zieh am besten gleich um oder werf ne andere Stelle an 10m weiter kanns schon anders aussehen.


----------



## raubfreundheinz (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

hallo ich bin heute zum ersten mal ihr ich bin viel im hafen neuss viel gewessen wo fangt man da gut


----------



## raubfreundheinz (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

kann mir den auch einer sagen wo man waller im rhein fangt habe in den zwei jahren wo ich den riesen nachstelle habbe ich noch keinen gefangen ,.


----------



## Rheinangler86 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

Waller..........................mhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....................überall wo ruhiges Wasser auf starke Strömung trifft und dort wo sich Kehrwasser bildet ist der Waller net weit ;-) Ich angle bei Worms am Rhein und mittlerweile sind die Waller schon richtig zur Plage geworden(also nur die kleinen  ) Hatte schon zwei Fische knapp an nem Meter. Die machen richtig Spaß.........! Beide beim Spinnfischen mit Gummifisch............Aber wenn ich z.B. auf Zander ansitze mit Köderfisch, beißen am Abend zwischen 2-4 halbstarke bis 50cm......Egal wie groß der Köfi is, die ziehn sich alles rein! Hatte auch schon welche beim Feedern auf Madenbündel ...............also hau rein.................eine mit Tauwurm und eine mit Köfi, da haste auch noch Chancen auf nen andern Fisch! Petri Heil............


----------



## Konfundo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

Verzeihung, ich war wohl schwer von begriff..... habs falsch verstanden, kommt nicht wider vor. |peinlich


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*



Konfundo schrieb:


> edit:wen du kapitalen Waller fangen willst holst du dir in der Tierhandlung einen kleinen Kleffer|rolleyes


 

Mag ja sein, dass Du das lustig findest. Damit dürftest Du allerdings ziemlich alleine stehen.

Ralf


----------



## king of fish (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

Also waller....Gute Frage.... Ich angele Häufig in und um Gernsheim am Rhein, da gibt es zwar keine richtig großen, aber mein freund und ich haben schon beide einen von 150cm an Land gezogen.Mit einem Roten Gummi fisch der eig. für zander gedacht war.... aber auch große spinner oder blinker ab 15cm scheinen es den wallern angetan zu haben... also probiers ma mit denen, dann müssts auch klappen. Petri Heil!


----------



## Konfundo (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

Entschuldigung Ralle


----------



## Jirko (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

nabend konfundo #h

du bist dir schon im klaren darüber, daß du mit solchen äußerungen:


> egal wie umständlich die Entsorgung der Fischreste und wie eklig das Fleisch ist. Waller bleiben draußen!!!.... -basta...


wenig freunde gewinnen wirst!?

und ralles antwort auf deine empfehlung hin können mit sicherheit viele nachvollziehen und mit schwarzen humor hat das nach deiner vorherigen textpassage in diesem post wohl nix gemein... es wäre schön, wenn du dich etwas zügeln würdest... herzlichen dank für dein verständnis. eine entschuldigung an ralle wäre angebracht #h


----------



## Konfundo (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

Verzeihung, ich war wohl schwer von begriff..... habs falsch verstanden, kommt nicht wider vor. |peinlich

ich halt mich zurück...


----------



## raubfreundheinz (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

guten abend und d
anke für die tips ichkomme aus mönchengladbach und wollte es mall in der nehe von uns mal so ein raüber fangen ich were nett wenn ich ihr auch einen kannen lernen würd der ihr imm raummdusseldorf e.c.w


----------



## raubfreundheinz (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

der auf waller angelt und mir vieleicht mal ein bar tips feraten könnte oder ein bar guten stellen feraten könnte.


----------



## niko 25 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

bei oberhausen am rein neben wesel  fehrst in flurin rein am kreisverker gerade und da must du dir gute stelle suchen da gibts eine mündung da must du versuchen


----------



## niko 25 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

ich meinte fluren


----------



## magic feeder (12. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein - aber wo??*

am e-werk in düsseldorf gibt es ein paar gute stellen


----------

